# Recommended websites for hotel bookings?



## Daddy (12 Jan 2007)

A website featured a few months back where you could buy hotel accomodation normally 2 nights in major cities for reasonable sum.
As this is a very popular forum I could be all evening trying to locate it.
Thanks


----------



## finegan1 (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

www.octypus.com are great.  I've used them twice for hotel bookings in Brussels and offer a good choice of hotels and very keen prices.


----------



## Daddy (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

This was'nt the crowd but will try thanks


----------



## Blinder (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

Also have a look at http://www.laterooms.com/
I've used it before and it's pretty good rates if you book late


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

www.venere.com is another possibility, with useful features like mapping, customer reviews and ratings, etc.


----------



## r2d2 (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*



DrMoriarty said:


> www.venere.com is another possibility, with useful features like mapping, customer reviews and ratings, etc.


 
These guys are excellent....I've used them loads of times. The descriptions are usually spot on an the reviews are real. Might not be right for the OP but well worth looking at for any of you planning breaks with Aer Lingus seat sales etc. (just remember to bring hand baggage only  )


----------



## neady (12 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

www.1800hotels.com are fairly good


----------



## Bazoo (13 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

I've always found www.otel.com to be the best. Website easy to use, price they display always includes taxes, charges and 'hidden' extras and on more than one occasion I've been able to book particular hotels through them when other websites have said that there's no availability in the hotel.


----------



## macnas (13 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

www.venere.com is  excellent. Does exactly as it says...........


----------



## SlurrySlump (13 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*



finegan1 said:


> www.octypus.com are great. I've used them twice for hotel bookings in Brussels and offer a good choice of hotels and very keen prices.


 
Is it not www.octopustravel.com ?   I've used them lots of times, no problem.


----------



## D8Lady (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

Could it be http://www.hostelworld.com/ ? They do hotels, B&Bs as well as hostels.


----------



## redchariot (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

Some other suggestions


www.alpharooms.com
www.sidestep.com

Have used all of the above at one time or another; quite good. Sidestep is particularly good as it searches through several websites to find the best deals


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

I've renamed this thread more appropriately, with a view to incorporating some of the posts into the existing key post — hope that's OK with the OP?


----------



## D2WW (14 Jan 2007)

You could try www.hotelscomparison.com, it's a search engine that searches a lot of the the other search engines, including venere.com and bookings.com
d2ww


----------



## woods (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*



SlurrySlump said:


> Is it not www.octopustravel.com ? I've used them lots of times, no problem.


I used them a few times but will not do so again. You have to give them 3 days notice of any change and you will loose the entire payment if you do otherwise.
I tried to change a booking to the night before and the hotel were willing because they had rooms available but octupus would not entertain it as I was not giving the 3 days notice.
It is far more versatile to find your hotel using their site but then booking directly with the hotel.


----------



## Snowdriver (14 Jan 2007)

try www.hotelsrus.com and  for excellent rates and www.hotelopia.com is also good


----------



## niceoneted (14 Jan 2007)

I have used www.booking.com in the last two days to book hotels for a trip next weekend and for one in March. I found them very good value when comparing prices of the same hotels across sites. I crossed referenced with www.tripadvisor.ie for reviews. I'll let you know how I go next weekend with the first booking if you like.


----------



## uncorked (15 Jan 2007)

I carried out a search for a double room for 2 nights b&b in a 4 star hotel for next month, in Ireland.  These are the prices I came back with for a double standard room in the same hotel

roomexhotels €276
hotelclub €288
octopus €289
ebookers €289
activehotels 396
booking €396
hoteldiscount €442
hotel €442

But that list could be completely turned on it's head for a different hotel.  So sometimes it is neccessary to check a number of different sites to get the best value on the particular hotel you are looking at. 

 is a brilliant site for getting reviews.


----------



## D2WW (15 Jan 2007)

Uncorked,
 certainly helps when deciding which hotel to book, but only after the overly glowing reviews by certain individuals(the hotel manager for instance!) have been ignored.
I think www.hotelscomparison.com covers most if not all of the sites you listed.


----------



## Petal (15 Jan 2007)

This is brilliant! Something new gained... I've used booking.com just recently and no problems there - searched most of the others mentioned, but didn't know about hotelscomparison, makes life much easier. Anyways, there's always priceline.com, wotif.com and hotwire.com - although the latter mostly works for US only. I've used priceline a good few times always with excellent results! There is also travelsupermarket.com, also works for flights (but better i guess is skyscanner.com, although that's only for flights)


----------



## gianni (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*



macnas said:


> www.venere.com is excellent. Does exactly as it says...........


 
I've used venere as well, several times, never had a bad experience with them. Heartily recommend them....


----------



## uncorked (15 Jan 2007)

D2WW said:


> Uncorked,
> certainly helps when deciding which hotel to book, but only after the overly glowing reviews by certain individuals(the hotel manager for instance!) have been ignored.
> I think www.hotelscomparison.com covers most if not all of the sites you listed.


 
True, I take your point.  However when I carried out a search for the hotel I used in the previous example using hotelcomparison.com I got zero results even though as you say many of the hotels are the same.


----------



## grahamo (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cannot recollect the name ?*

 are very good and seem to be cheaper than other websites.


----------



## Guest127 (16 Jan 2007)

I tried hotelcomparison too and came up with zilch when I named an actual hotel that I had previously used. however when I just named the district in the city where the hotel was it had no bother finding it and dozens of others. only thing to watch for was that the quotes are in euros but when you go to the actual hotel its in sterling and the most basic room price is the one quoted first time around. which is fair enough and overall I would say its a brilliant search site.


----------



## Messy (17 Jan 2007)

I have used www.needahotel.com a few times and found the online service good. I also had to call them to make a change and found the customer service to be very good.


----------



## Guest127 (17 Jan 2007)

I tried the hotelcomparison site again last night for a few days in fuerteventura and thought I had died and gone to heaven. 4 nights all inclusive for a 4* hotel for two was around €260. €130 each. Dinner, lunch , breakfast in a 4 star hotel for less than €50 per day. wonder was it for real, but it certainly looked for real. Messy: I too have used needahotel on a few occasions and found it good. Ryanair have now dropped it but think A/L are now using it. an hotel in feurteventura with them that was breakfast included was around €450 but with hotelcomparison the same hotel half board was under €300.


----------



## Protocol (17 Jan 2007)

www.accorhotels.com

This French company run hundreds of hotels under various brands in many countries.

From low price Formule 1 and Etap hotels, to Ibis hotels, on to Mercure and Novotel, to the top class Sofitel.


----------



## battyee (18 Jan 2007)

I find trip avisor brilliant for reviews although I often find that best deals are often done directly with the hotels. One large site to avoid at all costs is EXPEDIA.COM They are the absolute pits as I found out to my cost.


----------



## Froggie (30 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I just used laterooms.com to book a hotel for this weekend. €58 cheaper than the next best price. Thrilled or what. I used http://www.hotelscomparison.com/ as suggested. Its slow but worth the wait.


----------



## Guest127 (30 Jan 2007)

got the  menlo park hotel in galway last saturday with breakfast for two for under €80. €40 each for a nice hotel ,good breakfast. have been charged a lot more for bed and breakfast in galway before.  hotelscomparison for the hard bit and then octopus for the actual booking.


----------

